# Ruff days



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Everyday isn't peaches N cream in all marriages...

When it get ruff what is your outlet 🤔

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Spotify and exercise.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

2 things:

Ride my bike, long and hard, up thousands of vertical feet of rough, rocky, challenging trail. 

Put away the jazz and break out the thrash metal and crank up the volume.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Gym, Workshop, firepit.

Basically, get some space, clear your head and then go back and work it out.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Get lost in a good book or movie/tv show. Listen to music pumped all the way up. Have a good cry. Do an hour on the bike.

Eat an entire bar of Hershey. and yea listen to Aaron Lewis...Please. 

My list goes on....

Because lately, all I am having are ruff days and it's not even my marriage that is the problem. But being married brings external factors into my marriage. Hope it ends well for everyone because I refuse to let my marriage be a sacrifice.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Howl at the Moon.

Until....................it smiles back at me!!

It rarely smiles, my throat always gets sore.

And lots of Air-Obic exercise.
...................................................................
Ex-HER-cize works, too. Operate the [low-press-her] pump.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> 2 things:
> 
> Ride my bike, long and hard, up thousands of vertical feet of rough, rocky, challenging trail.
> 
> Put away the jazz and break out the thrash metal and crank up the volume.


I recently got into Mountain Biking it is a great way to get your mind of things, burn through some frustration and enjoy being outside, much more fun that running.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Unfortunately recently too much alcohol which helps at first but makes you feel worse after.

Exercise usually works well for me but it has to be physically exhausting and leave me lying on the floor to catch my breath unless I am mountain biking and that just gives me the chance to let my mind wonder for a couple hours while enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Even more time kissing, licking, and massaging my wife. Yes, seriously.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

The ruff days are ruffer now as my favorite outlet is sex ... 

Replacement outlets are TAM and my sweet dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

A long walk. Then a gin....with a splash of tonic. Not so much these days.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, I will say the last 23 days have been ruff, and I have not been able to assuage the roughness with kissing and licking and fondling my wife. 19 more days to go before we can do that again.

I have been reading a lot of these threads to Mary. Playing some old computer games. Reading manuals for work related issues, while Mary reads mystery novels. She can't read any of her romance novels, of course. We go on long walks together. Anything to try to pass the time until she can have an orgasm again.

Okay, yes, this is ruff days. But we don't think of it like that.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

peacem said:


> A long walk. Then a gin....with a splash of tonic. Not so much these days.


Try the gin first. It can make your long walk more interesting.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, sex always makes me feel better and helps me relieve stress. My beau is always happy to oblige.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Wallering in self pity


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Working out and my dogs. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Man! I thought this was going to be about ruff sex!

I was really curious....


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

brooklynAnn said:


> Get lost in a good book or movie/tv show. Listen to music pumped all the way up. Have a good cry. Do an hour on the bike.
> 
> Eat an entire bar of Hershey. and yea listen to Aaron Lewis...Please.
> 
> ...


Loveeee it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

peacem said:


> A long walk. Then a gin....with a splash of tonic. Not so much these days.


Very happy to hear that! <3



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> Well, I will say the last 23 days have been ruff, and I have not been able to assuage the roughness with kissing and licking and fondling my wife. 19 more days to go before we can do that again.
> 
> I have been reading a lot of these threads to Mary. Playing some old computer games. Reading manuals for work related issues, while Mary reads mystery novels. She can't read any of her romance novels, of course. We go on long walks together. Anything to try to pass the time until she can have an orgasm again.
> 
> Okay, yes, this is ruff days. But we don't think of it like that.


Lol what's going on here 
Did your wife have surgery?
Is that why

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

blueinbr said:


> Another thread that breaks the rules. No polling of likes or dislikes in this forum.
> 
> Move it to the social spot forum before the mods lock it.


I'm sorry. I'm kinda new can yu help me 
Where are the rules located? & also where should I have lost this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Man! I thought this was going to be about ruff sex!
> 
> I was really curious....


Lml

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

DEMI6 said:


> Lol what's going on here
> Did your wife have surgery?
> Is that why
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


Yes. She had a hysterectomy, pelvic organ prolapse repair, and pelvic floor repair. The things our women go through to bear our children is truly amazing.

She is climbing the walls.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> Yes. She had a hysterectomy, pelvic organ prolapse repair, and pelvic floor repair. The things our women go through to bear our children is truly amazing.
> 
> She is climbing the walls.


Whoaa! Yes we sure do go through some REAL B.S 
Thankfully we are build for this!💯

Keeping wife is prayers for a speedy recovery..

Sooo y'all can BOOM,BOOM, BOO- MM LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> 2 things:
> 
> Ride my bike, long and hard, up thousands of vertical feet of rough, rocky, challenging trail.
> 
> Put away the jazz and break out the thrash metal and crank up the volume.


Just had to come back to this after my weekend, sometimes Mountain biking can make your day Ruffer LOL, I flipped over the handlebars coming down hill on the side of a mountain, some mythical or super natural being kicked my front wheel out from under me and left me tumbling for what seemed like 800 meters on a trail of sharp rocks leaving me cut battered and bruised and with an 8 mile up hill trail to get back to my car but I made it and just suffered in a chair for the rest of the day, very sore all over today though OUCH.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Sim Racing, actual driving somewhere, or I go running.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MovingForward said:


> Just had to come back to this after my weekend, sometimes Mountain biking can make your day Ruffer LOL, I flipped over the handlebars coming down hill on the side of a mountain, some mythical or super natural being kicked my front wheel out from under me and left me tumbling for what seemed like 800 meters on a trail of sharp rocks leaving me cut battered and bruised and with an 8 mile up hill trail to get back to my car but I made it and just suffered in a chair for the rest of the day, very sore all over today though OUCH.


Oh yeah, I've had a few trips to the ER.

But that is even more effective in taking your mind off troubles at home:laugh:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

If the weather is nice, I like to tend to my garden or I'll sit outside and crochet. If I really need to work off steam I'll go run with the dogs, jump on the rowing machine or elliptical... Or jump on Constable Odo, if he's around. 😊


----------



## ThatGuy2719 (Apr 28, 2017)

Exercise, housework, scotch and discussion in that order


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

MovingForward said:


> I recently got into Mountain Biking it is a great way to get your mind of things, burn through some frustration and enjoy being outside, much more fun that running.


It's also good for the knees as opposed to being hard on the knees.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I do some exercise, work more, watch hockey games ....

My issue is that when I have been repeatedly rejected (for two or three weeks), I eventually get pissed off. My wife tells me we need to talk more, but I have a hard time talking to her, when she has been pushing me away physically. 

How do people keep being nice to their spouse when they are rejecting them sexually?


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Sulk, pout, resent, plan a wake.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

23cm said:


> Sulk, pout, resent, plan a wake.


This is my issue. 

Sulk, pout and resent only ends up increasing the number of Ruff days.

One would think that after being rejected repeatedly for 20 years a person would learn to handle it better. I guess the other point, is that I am an idiot for putting up with it for 20 years.


----------



## ThatGuy2719 (Apr 28, 2017)

Talk therapy with a professional would be my completely unqualified opinion.

My wife and I did it, when we needed to work on our communication...we haven't looked back


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sometimes if it has been a really rough day, we all feel the need to throw a temper tantrum by being cruel to someone smaller and less powerful than us. 

I try to channel this negative energy into something positive and useful, like bathing the cats and putting fresh flea/tick medicine on them.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Read.

I'm converting the garage into books shelves.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Working out, sex, whiskey


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

DEMI6 said:


> Everyday isn't peaches N cream in all marriages...
> 
> When it get ruff what is your outlet 🤔
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


I don't have many rough days in the marriage.

Just lots of days when she's not here, even if her body is.

For those days, I keep my mind occupied listening to Joseph Campbell, Richard Feynman and TED lectures, trying to finish off years-old projects, playing music, designing things.

For the rare occasion when we do interact, and it isn't very pleasant - 30 minutes of vigorous outdoor running. Which I'd like to do every day, but have been obsessing over these old projects.


----------

